# We have our first foster, what have I done?? LOL



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I went by one of our animal shelters today. It's the one we got my sister's basset from in Nov, so I needed to stop by and ask something about her. 
While there, I couldn't help but take a look at all the dogs and cats. 
I quickly made it through the dogs, trying to hold back tears like I do EVERY single time I'm there, ugh. And made my way to the puppy room.

I was almost through when I came to a cage at the far end. I thought I'd see a cute, fuzzy puppy. Not so much.
It was a pug-chihuahua mix. Estimated to be about 12 yrs or so 
The poor guy has cateracts, and generally just lays there. He was sniffing my hand, and stumbled to the cage for a little ear rub, bless his heart. 
One of the workers walked by, and told me he was on a VERY limited time there. Knowing full well this just wasn't the dog for us, I didn't have the heart to leave him. 

The people up front said they were trying really hard to find a rescue, but they were coming up empty. They had one more in mind, but they wouldn't know or be able to do anything till next wk. So, I took him. Why?? I still don't know, LOL.
If anyone has ever seen Lord of the Rings..and remember that little dude, Smeegle? Well, that's what he looks like ound:Heck, that's what we named the poor boy.

So, I call dh. Tell him all about this, and he's just "uh huh..ok, dear". What can he do? lol. He knows better then to question.

He gets home, and goes in to see him (he's sacked out in a crate in our room). I tell him to get him and take him to the bathroom, that I'm sure he has to pee by now. He gives me this funny look, then my OH so brilliant husband says "Take him out to pee?? I thought you said he had a cathader"ound:ound:

Oh good grief! I said CATERACTS. That poor man..he's one of those book smart guys. But, not much upstairs for common sense :frusty:

So, we now have this little, almost scary lookin', practically blind bit of a doggie for the weekend. The kids pat it's head, but not much more. I'm keeping the dogs away from him for everyone's sake. 
I'm coming in to visit lots and lots. He's on my lap right now, actually. Snoring. Least, I hope that's just not the way he breaths :suspicious:

Gonna be a looong weekend


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Tritia. What a beautiful story. You are an :angel:

The cathader was too funny. ound: You DH will not live that down.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Rita said:


> Tritia. What a beautiful story. You are an :angel:
> 
> The cathader was too funny. ound: You DH will not live that down.


Oh no, I won't let him forget this one, LOL.

My 9 yr old is now sitting on the floor with him on a towel, rubbing his belly. Poor guy needs to be loved just as much as a little, cute puppy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Tritia...

Bless your little dog-loving-heart!!! :angel::hug:

I want to see the little SMEEGLE...can you post a photo??


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Aw. I am sure he will settle in just fine and you will be showing us some great pics of everyone soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Oh no, I won't let him forget this one, LOL.
> My 9 yr old is now sitting on the floor with him on a towel, rubbing his belly. Poor guy needs to be loved just as much as a little, cute puppy.


Even more. It's easy to love a puppy. Everybody does. I'm so happy you did this for that poor soul. He deserves some happiness in the sunset of his life. You brought tears to my eyes with your story. So did your husband's little mistake. I cried, I laughed so hard. My dogs didn't know what to make of me.

God bless that poor dog. I hope has good things in store.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Tritia...
> 
> Bless your little dog-loving-heart!!! :angel::hug:
> 
> I want to see the little SMEEGLE...can you post a photo??


I'll see if I can borrow my mom's camera tomorrow. My dh let a friend borrow my new Nikkon to take pics of his sister's wedding:rant:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia
May the doggie gods bless you. :angel:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia,

Wow!!! You have a really huge heart! :hug: Can't wait to see some photos of your new little guy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tritia, bless your kind dog-heart! Your DH's comment about catheter vs. cataract really made me laugh, how cool is that?!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckes and warm hearted story. You have a wonderful generous heart and it is so nice that Smeegle is getting love, comfort and security in your home.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

There is a special place in Heaven for you, Tritia! I want to see Smeegle too! Give him a belly rub for me!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Tritia,

You really are an angel! I'm so grateful for folks like you. 
Thank you for doing what you're doing.

And I can't wait to see pictures of Smeegle :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You did a wonderful thing, I know smeegle is enjoying some loving for a change. :yo::hug::angel:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Trisha,

What an amazing and wonderful thing you've done for this little old dog. He is one lucky boy. I can't wait to see his pictures.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tritia~ You're an :angel: God bless you for giving so much of yourself to this little one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tritia,

That is SOO very sweet! LOL @ the husband's comment...they can be so scatterbrained sometimes! So, are you just keeping him for the weekend or indefinately? Poor lil' guy, that is such a heartwarming story! I know he is happy to be out of that cage and in a warm, loving home! Bless his heart.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How kind you are and how lucky Smeegle is. My DH would shoot me, so how lucky you are to have an understanding husband, even if he is a bit short of common sense. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweet story - you are such an angel!! You have saved the life of a sweet innocent pup!! I wonder  if he will end up staying with you as his "forever home"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia- I knew it was only a matter of time!!! You truly are an angel taking on a dog like this with everything you have going. The DH comment made me laugh. Do you have local rescues you can work with that will advertise this dog for you. Funny stories and great photos can make all the different into finding this dog his forever home (if he already hasn't found it!)

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Tritia--what have you done? You have given us a good chuckly and a warm heart. Thank you!!!!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Just great !!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, you are an angel.. we must see smeegle!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that you took him in and gave him love that is all these little ones want....to be loved and to give love!!!! Can't wait to see him!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope Sophie's Vet visit went well and you'll find time to post some Smeegle pics soon!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aw, thanks everyone for the nice comments. 
Here's a shot I took off my phone yesterday.
We're not letting Cooper and Daisy really have too much interaction. Mostly because I don't want them to hurt him. They play pretty rough. But, when we're holding him, or they come up to him while in his crate..they're really kind of gentle. No barking, or anything. Like they know he's special 
Or..he scares them, LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Tritia..

Smeegle is just adorable!!! Do you knpw how old he is? What are all of his health issues?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, God bless him Tritia. I'm going to continue to send prayers and healing vibes in his direction. I think every creature, two and four legged, has the right to love and comfort in their declining years. What you've done for him warms my heart.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Tritia..
> 
> Smeegle is just adorable!!! Do you knpw how old he is? What are all of his health issues?


He's well over 12, they think. Or as the vet said "old as dirt", lol. (He meant it in a funny,kind way. He's a great guy)

He seems pretty healthy, aside from the eyes. His teeth (the few he has left) are kind of bad, too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Tritia, I can totally see why you just had to take him home. What a cute old pup and those cataract eyes are so sad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Tritia..


Do you have any idea how much it would cost to correct his cataracts and teeth?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is too cute....I am glad he is home with for awhile or permantly????


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Tritia, God Bless You for doing this! What a sweetheart he is. You and your husband (who must be a hoot to live with by the way) are little Smeegle's angels.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Awwwww! His pic brought tears to my eyes! I think he's sweet too!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

He's so lucky, Bless you!
Carole


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Tritia said:


> they're really kind of gentle. No barking, or anything. Like they know he's special
> Or..he scares them, LOL


Tritia, They know. Havs are amazing. Houston acts like a maniac and yet we go to visit my Mom who is sick and he is unbelievable. He is so calm and such an :angel:

Smeegle is soooooooooooooooooo adorable. You are his :angel:

OK. I better go to bed because I am about ready to cry. :hurt:

Too late. The tears are flowing............... But their happy tears. I cannot believe how many special, wonderful, loving people we have on this forum. If only this would spread.............


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a little dear! What a lucky little guy!

Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Suzy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, what a sweet little ole dog, you are an angel for helping him out.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh. my. god. Your little Smeegle looks SO much like our Chi-Pug, April, it's uncanny. At least I now have an idea of what she might look like in another 7-8 years.

Bless your heart for taking in this old boy and giving him some love and comfort in his golden years. What a wonderful gift you're giving him! 

Wanda 

P.S. Attaching a pic of our April so you can see how similar they look.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wanda,

Amazing. They do look so alike.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

This is such a moving story! This is why I can NEVER go into a place like that....I would leave with a car load. Now are you just a foster home or his new mommie? BTW....Smeegle is too cute for words! Bless you!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Smeegle is such a cute little doggy !


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

What an amazing story.
Thank you, Smeegle is a nice mouse.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He is too cute!*

Luv him up!

eace:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wanda, April is adorable!! Chi-pug, lol. I've just been saying the whole mix. Chi-pug sounds much cuter 

I've found a wonderful, "senior dog" rescue that is coming by this afternoon. They think they already have someone lined up to adopt, if not. Someone else that'll definitly be able to foster him. 
I don't think being here much longer would be in his best interest. We've let him roam around the living room a bit with the other dogs, and kids. And it all seems to be a bit overwhelming for him. Go figure, lol. I'm sometimes overwhelmed with two yappy dogs, and four little boys. To my children's credit, they're very well behaved boys. And are being very gentle with him. But, there are a lot of them. He's just little, and slow moving. I think he'd do best being an only dog, sitting on someone's lap for the rest of his days. He'd love that


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Let us know how it goes if you can...he is too cute for words though!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tritia, you are an angel and so is your husband to save this little dog! Smeegle is a cutie, so adorable even with his catheter....er, I mean cataracts, LOL!!!

I am praying the adoption works out for him today. You're right, an elderly dog like him needs to be someone's lap dog so he can live out the rest of his days being love don and pampered. These little dogs can live very long lives so he may have 3-6 more years of life!


----------

